# WTB Rotala macandra, shrimp, etc.



## jccaclimber (Jan 17, 2012)

I moved down to Murphy (East DFW) last fall. While my fish made it, it took a long time to close on the house, get my tanks set back up, etc. As a result I lost most of my plants. I've had a hard time getting plants from the LFS in the area, so I figured I would reach out here before going to TPT. I'm specifically looking for the following, but generally like plants that are not green or brown.

Rotala macandra. Not narrow leaf, just plain old rotala macandra
Ludwigia inclinata 'cuba'
Ludwigia pantanal
ludwigia arcuata
Blyxa japonica
Crypt luciens x willisii
Any really tiny anubias (not just a stunted nana petite)

Cherry shrimp/PFR's. My population could use some genetic diversity. I'll trade or buy.
Tiger shrimp or CRS/CBS. Looking to start a tank of caridina again.

I'm happy to buy but also have lots of the following for trade:
Crypt affinis
E. vesuvius
Ludwigia repens
L. repens x arcuata
A large red leaf ludwigia
Jungle val
Dwarf sag
Cherry shrimp
Orange neocaridina (not many)

I also have some coral I can frag.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

I may have everything you need lol, I would gladly trade shrimps, CBS, CRS, tibee, some crypts. Mike Herod has Blyxa, crypt pink flamingo and he would really love some of your orange neos.
Could you send me a pic of your crypt afinis?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

jccaclimber, welcome to APC and DFW! Our local club is very active, and I encourage you to join.

As a moderator, I must point out that you do not have 25 posts minimum to start a want to buy thread. And strictly speaking, want to buy threads should only be posted in the For Sale or Trade forum. There is also a sticky thread in that forum on rules for buying/selling on APC. But I really don't want to discourage you, so I will let this thread stand.

You might also want to post on DFW Fish Box. They don't have a minimum post requirement for buy/sell, but do have one for private messages.

--Michael


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Welllllllllll...... dfwFishbox does actually have a post count requirement for B/S/T.... but that site doesn't have a rule on post padding. Its really just a rule to encourage new members to checkout the various threads and prove they aren't a spam-bot, as well as slow down the drive buy sellers that would make it feel more like craigslist than a community of aquatic enthusiasts.

10 posts will get you the PM feature, 20 opens up the ability to post WTB threads. Posting an introduction thread and saying "Nice Fish" or "I like that scape" can QUICKLY get you there.

It's a GREAT resource for those in the DFW area. I also here they have an awesome admin.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for the correction!


----------



## jccaclimber (Jan 17, 2012)

Thank you for the info and replies. I was getting concerned my thread was being ignored until I noticed that my thread subscriptions/notifications were turned off. I've taken the easy path to 25 posts here and posted a bunch of old pictures from my tanks. That thread, including a picture of the c. affinis and shrimp is here:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/dallas-ft-worth-aquatic-plant-club/109346-new-guy-town-pictures-2.html#post796834

I'll have to look at dfwFishBox, although to be entirely honest I'm trying to decrease the number of forums I hang out on. I ended up greatly cutting down my time on TPT a couple years ago when something local started in Lafayette, IN...and now I have more boards to read then I did then. It is nice to see a strong club though, so I'll probably end up joining. I did join DFWMAS, although I'm still unsure how many of their meetings I will make. So many fun things to do in life and so little time.


----------



## jccaclimber (Jan 17, 2012)

Michael said:


> jccaclimber, welcome to APC and DFW! Our local club is very active, and I encourage you to join.
> 
> As a moderator, I must point out that you do not have 25 posts minimum to start a want to buy thread. And strictly speaking, want to buy threads should only be posted in the For Sale or Trade forum. There is also a sticky thread in that forum on rules for buying/selling on APC. But I really don't want to discourage you, so I will let this thread stand.
> 
> ...


Michael,
I went ahead and took the easy route to 25 relevant posts and put in bunch of tank photos (taken by me or a friend of mine). I also wandered over to the For Sale forum and read both the "Read Before Posting" and "Amendment" threads. Past places I've been had a for-sale section, but local places tended to be a catch-all for local stuff no matter the topic. Of course these tended to be much smaller places than DFW. In the event that I want to sell/trade something locally, should I put the post in the main forum's For Sale section and reference it here, put it there and not reference it here, or something else? I also appreciate you letting my thread live on, thank you.


----------

